# Henri Hauser .0001" Bore Indicator



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 30, 2016)

HERE IS ONE FROM THE TOOL BOX . 
IT IS A SWISS MADE INDICATOR USED WITH A HAUSER JIG BORE .  
I USE IT WITH MY MILL . 

IT IS GRADUATED IN TENTHS AND USES A WALKING BEAM TO ACTUATE THE NEEDLE . 
THE ASSEMBLY SLIDES ON THE BRASS SHAFT SO YOU CAN DIAL IN A HOLE ANYWHERE 
FROM 1 TO 4 INCHES IN DIAMETER .   .125" TRAVEL . 

GOTTA' LOVE THE SWISS WITH THEIR FINE CHOCOLATE , WATCHES & JIG BORES .


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 30, 2016)

Now that is neat. nice find.


----------

